# D3 Anforderungen für Laptop



## Biandl (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir extra für D3 einen neuen Laptop gekauft und zwar einen:
HP Pavilion dv6-6b06eg (A6M06EA) Intel® Core&#8482; i5-2430M
RAM: 4 GB DDR3, 640 GB HDD
AMD Radeon HD 6770M


Mit Bedauern muss ich nun festellen, dass wenn mehr als 2 Spieler dabei sind kein Spielfluß gegeben ist!

Kann mir jmd die Systemanforderungen für D3 für einen Laptop sagen oder einen Laptop empfehlen? Am liebsten wäre mir wieder ein HP!


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

Dass bei viel Gebritzel, grad bei mehr als 2 Leuten, die Bildrate einbricht, ist normal. Das muss nicht zwangsläufig an Deinem Laptop liegen. Aber kurze Frage: MUSS es denn unbedingt ein Laptop sein? Desktop macht zum zocken mehr Sinn. Weit mehr.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dass bei viel Gebritzel, grad bei mehr als 2 Leuten, die Bildrate einbricht, ist normal. Das muss nicht zwangsläufig an Deinem Laptop liegen. Aber kurze Frage: MUSS es denn unbedingt ein Laptop sein? Desktop macht zum zocken mehr Sinn. Weit mehr.



Macht Sinn, ohne Frage. Wenn man jedoch öfters zwischen mehreren Wohnsitzen pendeln muss (wenn die Freundin/Frau/Ehemann woanders wohnt), oder man einfach nur Freunde besuchen möchte, macht ein Notebook durchaus Sinn.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Noch mehr Sinn macht ein Auto mit dem man seinen Desktop nach belieben hin und her kutschieren kann... Wenn auch nicht ganz so komfortabel...


----------

